# Medifiatc Provate Healthcare



## natalieml (May 9, 2010)

Afternoon,

I'm looking into privatre healthcare for myself, hubby and the 2 children. Have had lots of recommendations for Medifiatc - in fact I think almost everyone on my urbinisation may use them. No co-payments, able to use the Xanit (my nearest private hospital).

Does anyone know of any English speaking agents as my Spanish os not good enough to phone up and sort out on the phone?? I want to compare the policies as the online quote on their website was nearly €100 a month less that I had guesstimated and i'm guessing it is lacking some cover.

Any help appreciated. x


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

natalieml said:


> Afternoon,
> 
> I'm looking into privatre healthcare for myself, hubby and the 2 children. Have had lots of recommendations for Medifiatc - in fact I think almost everyone on my urbinisation may use them. No co-payments, able to use the Xanit (my nearest private hospital).
> 
> ...


Sanitas have an English speaking help line, but you can actually get a quote indication on line


----------



## zilly (Mar 9, 2010)

I use Medifiatc and they have been fine for me and my OH .Yes--I have the phone number of Javier-- English speaking agent-and he is really helpful and a very nice person..Any time I have a problem I can ring him or email.
Am I allowed to put phone number on here? 615894654


----------

